# "Red-Marked" & "Grey Talon" mp3 are out now!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Red-Marked.









*THE STORY*
_Though the Word Bearers’ attack on Calth and the subsequent Shadow Crusade into Ultramar are but a memory, the borders of Imperium Secundus are far from secure. Sergeant Aeonid Thiel, stranded on the garrison world of Oran on his way back to Macragge, frustrates his superiors once again by pointing out the holes in their defence – traitor warband activity is increasing, and a series of key listening posts have fallen silent. Leading a handful of rogue veterans and wearing the red mark of censure like a badge of honour, can Thiel uncover the truth behind the mysterious ‘Nightfane’?_

The front-cover is a bit too cartoonish for my taste but interesting with a combined Traitor Force. Nick Kyme is as he is when it comes to writing but I did enjoy _Censure_. 

Grey Talon.









*THE STORY*
_After the horrors of Isstvan, the XVIth Legion destroyer-class Grey Talon now flies under a loyalist crew on a campaign of retribution and vengeance, using her original colours to strike covertly at isolated traitor forces. Commanded by Bion Henricos of the Iron Hands, the ship is also home to many disgraced White Scars who have taken death-oaths to seek atonement – among them the peerless warrior Hibou Khan. But tensions run higher with each new engagement and, without a wider strategy to guide them, the crew of the Grey Talon will surely come to a grim and sudden end._

This is actually strikes me as a interesting audio and Chris Wraight knows how to handle their Legion well.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Grey Talon was a good read (hard to go wrong with Wraight's WS)...but what is up with that silly facepaint...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Grey Talon was a good read (hard to go wrong with Wraight's WS)...but what is up with that silly facepaint...


Yeah it got me thinking of the Bond-villain from _Live and Let Die_.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

What bothers me about red marked is the Ultramarine on the left. The pair are getting shot at and he's posing for the camera while his buddy is trying to hold off the Iron Warriors and Night Lords.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

darkreever said:


> What bothers me about red marked is the Ultramarine on the left. The pair are getting shot at and he's posing for the camera while his buddy is trying to hold off the Iron Warriors and Night Lords.


I take it you mean Word Bearer(s) and Death Guard?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I take it you mean Word Bearer(s) and Death Guard?


And a Night Lord.


----------

